# B14 Rear Drum problem



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

As stated in the subject i have problems. Well the driver side rear drum makes noise when i press on the brake. Rather loud. It only happens when i hit the brakes so i think that might be it. Sometimes it'll even make that noise if someone sits down in the back but only if im parked on a slightly elevated driveway where the front is higher than the back. Does anyone else have this problem or am i the only one??


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

One of my drums makes a squeek if I'm going in reverse, and they make noise if I put the e-brake while parked on a hill and getting inside/outside the car. Besides that though, not exactly what you describe. You should check the shoes to see their condition...maybe they're worn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

On drum brakes, ocassionally something as simple as a small pebble can get in there and create a squeek. Your best bet is to inspect the drum/shoes for an obstruction. Otherwise, take it to someplace like Midas who will(most likely) give a free assessment of the problem.

My advice always is, if you think there is something not kosher with your brakes, have them looked at. They may save your life one day.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the advice . i'll have them inspected this week.


----------

